# An Example of Conflicting Relations



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Yeah, after watching the interview, it was a pretty good example. It wasn't as painful as the example I showed, actually, but that's even more telling an example because of it.


Interesting also that both examples are Je lead + Si, other Ni lead + Je.


----------

